# Trickling feeling



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

for the last couple of nights I've been getting a trickling feeling down below.  It feels like there is more leaking than there is as when I go to check there is hardly anything there sometimes and others there is a bit more.  I have also noticed since last night that my bump has become permently very tight everywhere you touch its solid.  Could this be anything to do with my waters?  I've been putting it down to just an increase in discharge but now my bump is so hard (always been compact but never this!) I was just wondering if I should get it checked out.  

forgot to say when I was at m/w yesterday I saw a dif m/w to normal and totally forgot to ask about this as talking about something else but when she measured bump I was 1cm ( i know not much) smaller than last week,  head has been "very" engaged since 35 weeks so could it be baby moving down or the above?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Clare, its alwyas worth getting things checked out when you notice a change.

You will have an increase in discharge as well as an increased in blood flow to that area. You may be experiencing braxton hicks but you may also be at the beginning of labour!!

Give your midwife a ring, hopefully she'll be able to see you today to put your mind at rest

Let us know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't have a phone number for my m/w and know she is ill which is why I saw a dif one yesterday is it worth giving the anti-natal ward a ring?  I don't want to bother people as it may be me jsut over reacting.  I'm already extremly worried that I won't have a baby to bring home, there was a still birth in my family so that is stuck in my head.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Clare, 

You need to ring your delivery suite as soon as possible, to be checked that it isn't your waters, as if this was the case, there is a risk of infection to the baby, and you need to be started on antibiotics.  Don't feel you are bothering anyone,thats what they are there for!

As oink said, you can have an increased discharge at this gestation, and this is probably what's happening, but you need to make sure.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've been in and waters seem intact!  I'm now in so much discomfort from the lovely man, a smear never hurt that much took him 3 attempts to get anywhere near appartently my cervix was moving away!! how can it!! thought it was fixed. I'm not going to handle child birth I'm sure.

Can I just ask when you are on the moniter you the toco reading that measured contractions etc, what reading shows the sign of a contraction as when I was sent for monitering the other week it never went over 10 today it was up to 70 sometimes no regular pattern to it thou. Was that the sign of a BH def felt like it


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

The lower line shows any uterine activity.  It sounds like you probably did have a braxton hicks, but we don't really rely on them too much, as any movement of your tummy, such as coughing or laughing, can afect the result.

By the way, your cervix is fairly mobile, it's just a piece ofmuscle, a bit like the bottom knot of a balloon!

Good Luck,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

